# Hello from Europe



## equestrianism (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi everyone I'm from Europe and have a great interest in breeding horses for show jumping. Favorite breed of mine is the Selle Francais.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the Horse Forum! Hope you enjoy it here and if you have any questions, feel free to ask "


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you  Have fun posting


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Where in Europe did you come from?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome and have nice posting!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! this is a great place to come for advice and to learn new things! hope you enjoy!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello equestrianism! Welcome to the forum. Where from Europe are you? I am from The Netherlands although within a couple of weeks for six months in Tunisia.
Have fun posting and reading.


----------

